# Premiere Pro - Audio Fade in/out?



## OnlySina (5. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hoffe, diese Frage wurde nicht schon irgendwo beantwortet.. zumindest habe ich es nirgends gefunden.

Und zwar: Hier gibt es ja ein wunderbares Tutorial, wie man bei früheren Versionen von Premiere Audio oder auch Video ein- und ausblendet.

Diese rote Linie, von der da gesprochen wird, wo man so hübsch Punkte setzen kann und dann die Linie nach oben oder unten zieht, die gibt es wohl nicht mehr bei Premiere 7, oder? Hiiiiiiilfe 

Hm - ich such mich jetzt echt schon dumm und dämlich nach einer Möglichkeit, wie ich Ton ein- und ausblenden kann.

Ich habe zwei Tonspuren, nun will ich auf einer ein Stück ausblenden, in der anderen in der gleichen Zeit was einblenden. Wie mach ich das  ?

Vielen Dank schon mal - ich hoffe, jemand kann mir helfen :sad: 

Viele Grüße
Sina


----------



## pdatrain (5. April 2004)

*Doch*

Doch, die gibt es noch.

Ich habe die englische Version.

Im Timeline-Fenster auf das nach rechts zeigende Dreieck klicken, damit eine zweite Zeile unter dem Spurnamen angezeigt wird. Dort klickste auf das zweite Symbol von Rechts ("Show Keyframe") und wählst "Show Clip Volume".

Oder Du fügst aus dem Effects-Fenster eine Audio--Transition ein...


----------



## Schnip-Schnap (5. April 2004)

Hallo Sina,

es ist richtig, unter Pro gibt es keine Rote Linie mehr. Aber Man kann nach wie vor Videos ein und ausblenden.
1) Klick auf deine Videospur
2) geh auf "Effect Controlls" auf Deutsch wohl Effekte oder so
3) mit Opacity (Durchsichtigkeit) kannst du dein Video ausblenden oder nach Wunsch auch halb über eine andere Video Spur legen.

Ton geht genauso
1) Klick auf die Tonspur
2) wieder in "Effect Controlls"
3) Lautstärke regeln. Kann man auch direkt in der Spur, wenn du einen Keyframe gesetzt hast. 
An dieser Stelle sei gesagt, es ist wichtig, dass man mit Keyframes umgehen kann. Wer diese nicht nutzt kommt nicht wirklich weiter, und braucht Premiere nicht. Da kann man auch bei Pinnacle oder gar Movie Maker bleiben. 
Keyframes waren für mich der Grund überhaupt auf Premiere umzusteigen.


----------



## OnlySina (6. April 2004)

*aaaaaaaah *

Wunderbar, vielen Dank 

Nach ein bisschen basteln, testen (und viel Zeit, die da doch immer draufgeht   ) bin ich nun dahinter gekommen!

Danke für die Tipps!

Liebe Grüße
Sina


----------



## Jaykob (15. September 2004)

Hi, bin auch neu bei Premiere Pro.
Wie kann ich herunterfaden? Ich schaffe es nur, einem clip einen festen opacity wert zu verpassen...


----------



## Joh (16. September 2004)

z.B.: Effekte/Audioüberblendungen/Crossfade/ ---> eins von beiden auswählen


----------

